# ***Ramcat Kills!*** Official Ramcat Kill Thread..Show me the money!



## GABASSMAN (Sep 11, 2010)

Chalk one up for the Ramcat! My brother laid the smack down on a nice mature doe this morning. His first deer with his new bow that he got last year!


----------



## dmedd (Sep 11, 2010)

Hopefully I will ad to this thread before dark today.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the pic


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations to your brother!  I know a lady bowhunter who will be adding to this list shortly


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 11, 2010)

congrats on the doe


----------



## storeman (Sep 11, 2010)

good deer


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Sep 12, 2010)

*Ramcat success*

First time using the Ramcats and I liked what I saw. I killed this doe opening morning at 25 yards. She ran about 100 yards and piled up. The blood trail was good and very easy to follow.  
I have been looking for a good fixed blade broadhead and I think I have found one. The broadheads fly great and deliver a punch.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 12, 2010)

My first with the RamCat and I love them!


----------



## secondseason (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations to you all!!!

I got a doe opening morning at 10:30!


----------



## mattech (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats, I have my arrows tipped with ramcats, so as soon as i can get in the stand I will be showing ya'll my pics.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats guys!!!! I cant wait to get back to GA and start letting my ramcats eat some venison.  I have been in Idaho for my sister's wedding this weekend but will be hitting it hard come tuesday!!


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 13, 2010)

GABASSMAN's brother killed that doe on our farm....she bled like a pig and only went about 30 yards.  The ramcats worked perfect!


----------



## fsmullet (Sep 14, 2010)

Buddy killed this one with a Ramcat Sat morning. Grossed 157.  Deer went 60 yards and piled up.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 15, 2010)

cpowel10 said:


> GABASSMAN's brother killed that doe on our farm....she bled like a pig and only went about 30 yards.  The ramcats worked perfect!



You might have to swap that ol muzzy for a Ramcat! Haha just saying


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 17, 2010)

Boy that one in velvet is once in a lifetime!


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Sep 17, 2010)

i used the ramcat for the first time today heard it was sweet forgot to get a pic of the hole but the doe i shot didnt take another step! sweet broadhead


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ramcat at 47 yards Z7 Maxima 350


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Sep 20, 2010)

Ramcat at 18 yards dropped her in her tracks


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 20, 2010)

I like I like!!


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 21, 2010)

*Not a kill shot but a ramcat tesimonial*

I shot a doe at 7 yards quartering to me Saturday morning. Let me say I have no second thoughts doing this with the setup I have. I am shooting an X-Force GX at 72 pounds with PLENTY of KE.

I'll preface this stating that I have shot Muzzy heads for over 15 years and haven;t had an issue doing the same and going through both shoulders. Muzzy is a good broadhead but was looking for something new to try out. I had not tuned my bow with broadheads yet so I took a Muzzy 115, MX-4, and ramcat out to the target. After shooting all three several times the 115 spiraled in flight, the MX-4 shot low and left, but the ramcat shot nearly identical. I made a couple of MINOR adjustments and the RC was dead-on. So, I went with the RC.

I purchased the ramcats after reading all the good things on here about them.

I shot the doe where her neck meets her shoulder going through the top of the scapula and exiting right above the opposite elbow. So, it basically blew through a shoulder and a leg and cut an artery and the top of the right lung and the middle of the left. The deer went 50 yards and piled up. The deer ran within 3 feet of my tree and I looked down to see the AWESOME blood trail. I grabbed my binos and followed the blood trail almost to the deer "from my treestand".

So, I am a ramcat fan now. The only thing as others have said is be sure the blades are tight and turn them so they do not hit your riser if you cut your arrows so they draw beyond your riser. 

I retrieved the arrow and it buried 6 inches into the ground. One blade curled at the end but I can't tell if it was from bone or the force of going into the dirt. Either way, awesome results. I WILL continue to use them.

See the attached photos


----------



## killNgrill (Sep 29, 2010)

I just got a pack of Ramcats yesterday.... i dont know why, but for some reason i thought they were mechanicals??? I guess i saw some pics with the blades flipped back after a kill shot that led me to think that. Suits me fine though i like fixed blades anyhow.

Typicall i wont switch anything on my equipment mid-season, but i thought i'd give these a try.... still got slick tricks in the quiver as well! Hopefully i can post up a ramcat kill soon though.


----------



## nwgahunter (Sep 29, 2010)

killNgrill said:


> I just got a pack of Ramcats yesterday.... i dont know why, but for some reason i thought they were mechanicals??? I guess i saw some pics with the blades flipped back after a kill shot that led me to think that. Suits me fine though i like fixed blades anyhow.
> 
> Typicall i wont switch anything on my equipment mid-season, but i thought i'd give these a try.... still got slick tricks in the quiver as well! Hopefully i can post up a ramcat kill soon though.



I think a bunch of people make that mistake. The screws on the head and people noting that they will fold back I think throws some people off. I think the reason they fold back initially was to get past the "non-barbed" restrictions in some states but the side effect is they cut on their way out due to the double edge. I'm not sure which came first though.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Oct 4, 2010)

I finally smacked my first deer with a bow this morning! The Ramcat did its job and left a hole that allowed a massive blood trail. I still have some adrenalin pumpin.


----------



## trubluau (Oct 4, 2010)

nwgahunter said:


> I think a bunch of people make that mistake. The screws on the head and people noting that they will fold back I think throws some people off. I think the reason they fold back initially was to get past the "non-barbed" restrictions in some states but the side effect is they cut on their way out due to the double edge. I'm not sure which came first though.



You can also turn the blades backwards and turkey hunt with them. They are deadly on a turkey that way. Alot of damage without a pass thru and still fly great out to about 40 yds. These are the best broadheads I have shot. They work on everything I hunt to perfection.


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 4, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> I finally smacked my first deer with a bow this morning! The Ramcat did its job and left a hole that allowed a massive blood trail. I still have some adrenalin pumpin.



Nice kill brother. You'll be happy with them. I know I like them so far. Just one kill but it was what I was expecting.


----------



## labs4life (Oct 4, 2010)

*8 point*

Here is the buck I killed on 10-2-2010.  I shot him at 40 yards slightly quartering to and directly in the shoulder.  Got about half the arrow in him and he went about 100 yards.  Not a great blood trail due to not a pass through, but his cavity was full of blood.  Sounded like I busted a piece of PVC across a tree when the arrow hit.

AWESOME HEAD!!!!! imo

I love the entry hole, 'bout the size of a 50 cent piece.


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 5, 2010)

labs4life said:


> Here is the buck I killed on 10-2-2010.  I shot him at 40 yards slightly quartering to and directly in the shoulder.  Got about half the arrow in him and he went about 100 yards.  Not a great blood trail due to not a pass through, but his cavity was full of blood.  Sounded like I busted a piece of PVC across a tree when the arrow hit.
> 
> AWESOME HEAD!!!!! imo
> 
> I love the entry hole, 'bout the size of a 50 cent piece.



Nice buck...Congrats!


----------



## satchmo (Oct 5, 2010)

*Ramcat*

Ramcat


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 6, 2010)

satchmo said:


> Ramcat




Nice hole!


----------



## trubluau (Oct 7, 2010)

*Ramcats come through for me again.*

I don't know how many other broadheads would have performed as good as the ramcat did on this shot. Hard quatering away. Entered just in front of the ham and made it to the opposite front shoulder tearing up everything inside.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shots folks, keep this thing going I just bought a pack today


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Nov 16, 2010)

*2 Mature bucks back to back hunts*

here they are


----------



## Mike81 (Nov 20, 2010)

I decided to pick some ramcats up the other day and give them a try.  Let me just say I will be using these from now on.  The broad-head flies extremely good and the blood trail on this girl was incredible.


----------



## satchmo (Nov 20, 2010)

*More Ramcat from Mo.*

Earlier this month


----------



## secondseason (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a Ramcat page on Facebook if you facebook add your photo's on there as well.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Ramcat-Broadheads/167628113268728?v=wall


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 22, 2010)

well i thought i was going to have another pic up but I never found the doe I shot last night. The shot looked good maybe a touch back, however, the ramcat left massive damage and a blood trail for almost 900 yards. A well placed shot would have made all the difference.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump, anymore from 2010 season?


----------



## steph30030 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does Jeremie carry the Ramcats at Life Outdoors in Valdosta?


----------



## dh88 (Mar 4, 2011)

He had some two weeks ago.


----------

